# Traynor YGL-1 $400



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is a good price for this model, but thought I'd share just in case:










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’d snag it if it were local.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Half of retail is about what L&M blows these sells off their rentals for, so this may be a better deal condition wise. I've never liked this particular Traynor.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I just sent the guy a text.

I was seriously considering getting another Orange AD30 but have hesitated. I have had YGLs in the past and like them (I really like their 'pure' setting), and think it would make a great companion for my YGM-3 reissue.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Half of retail is about what L&M blows these sells off their rentals for, so this may be a better deal condition wise. I've never liked this particular Traynor.



How come?

I've had a couple and liked them.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I think if you grabbed this at $400 and didn’t like it, you’d have little trouble getting most if not all of your money back.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> How come?
> 
> I've had a couple and liked them.


The pure mode is the only setting I found you could get a decent tone out of. YMMV I just never found it very inspiring. Full disclosure this is based off noodling on one for a 10 minutes in a shop. Perhaps a different speaker would make it better.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> The pure mode is the only setting I found you could get a decent tone out of. YMMV I just never found it very inspiring. Full disclosure this is based off noodling on one for a 10 minutes in a shop. Perhaps a different speaker would make it better.



The pure mode is its best feature. The one linked above is worth the price for that mode alone.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> The pure mode is its best feature. The one linked above is worth the price for that mode alone.


A darkhorse head will get you there as well.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've owned the dark horse twice and the ygl1 3 times. I kept the ygl1. Much prefer it over the ycv20...which I have owned twice. All channels work for me in different situations. Just wish they were footswitchable. Little risk here at $400 if you don't like it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> A darkhorse head will get you there as well.



True, but then I'd have to buy a cab and I've come to realize that although i don't mind the head and cab setup, I am a combo guy at heart.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mud_guy said:


> I've owned the dark horse twice and the ygl1 3 times. I kept the ygl1. Much prefer it over the ycv20...which I have owned twice. All channels work for me in different situations. Just wish they were footswitchable. Little risk here at $400 if you don't like it.



Kijiji is acting weird for me and isn't sneding messages so I texted the guy. He hasn't responded yet, but if he does I'll definitely buy it. I won't even haggle because, as you say, there is little risk at this price.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> A darkhorse head will get you there as well.


DarkHorse is a 6V6 amp and YGL1 is EL84 - different animal, I think.
I bought a YGL1 this summer and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had a YGL1 for several years now.
I used it in the band I was in for a few years without issue, I haven't even changed the tubes yet.
I do use it in conjunction with a DH 1x12 and they work together well.

I did swap out the speakers on both units though, I added a Weber Blue Dog to the combo and a Silver Bell to the cab.
The speaker upgrade was worth around half of what the rig cost. Made a big difference though, great setup.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The seller replied. I am going to try to arrange to get together with him over the weekend.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'm starting to have second thoughts now. Not about the amp itself, but about getting a second amp right now.

I have the YGM-3 that I am very happy with and am wondering if instead of buying another amp I should, perhaps, spend a bit of time trying different pedals with the YGM? I've never really gotten too into pedals, and this might be a good opportunity to explore those a little bit.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

colchar said:


> I'm starting to have second thoughts now. Not about the amp itself, but about getting a second amp right now.


One of the unintended consequences of smoking cessation...more money to spend on gear, not that it's a bad thing but it can raise the anxiety level.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> I'm starting to have second thoughts now. Not about the amp itself, but about getting a second amp right now.
> 
> I have the YGM-3 that I am very happy with and am wondering if instead of buying another amp I should, perhaps, spend a bit of time trying different pedals with the YGM? I've never really gotten too into pedals, and this might be a good opportunity to explore those a little bit.


Sounds wise. Don't overlook renting some pedals at L&M. I rented four different reverb pedals before deciding on the Ocean's 11.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Sounds wise. Don't overlook renting some pedals at L&M. I rented four different reverb pedals before deciding on the Ocean's 11.



Unfortunately, I am boycotting L&M and will no longer shop there. So it is either Kijiji or a trip to Cosmo, Kaos, or wherever.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> I've never really gotten too into pedals, and this might be a good opportunity to explore those a little bit.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


>


Gonna be like me with a bottle of rye...nothing good can come of this.

I already have a Boss GT-100 multi-effects unit, an MXR DynaComp, a Digitech Bad Monkey, and a Boss Blues Driver.

This afternoon I picked up a Fulltone Plimsoul.


----------

